# Sea duck limit on the great lakes???



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sea duck limit on the great lakes???

Do you think they should be in there own limit like Mergs are?I was thinking something like 4 birds no break up of any kind tho. It seems like we get a lot of jevis through here. That kinda makes me think we may be hurting are brothers to the east.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Limit and sea duck should not be in the same sentence. You are just asking for new restrictions. No thanks.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok so you wouldn't want to shot say 

1 can
2 redheads
2 bluebills
1 buffie

and 
4 sea ducks

so thats a 10 bird day


????????

Thats what I am talking about

the east coast boys can go out and shot 7 sea ducks , then go somewhere else and get 6 more ducks. Thats sounds like a fun day to me and one heck of a challenge.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> Limit and sea duck should not be in the same sentence. You are just asking for new restrictions. No thanks.


Exactly. The worst thing that could happen is the DNR trying to manage them.

Why would I want to stop at 4 when I can shoot 6 right now?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

raisinrat said:


> Ok so you wouldn't want to shot say
> 
> 1 can
> 2 redheads
> ...


In your dreams. You think the feds will let the state have a 10 bird limit? :lol: And part of your reasoning was to 'help the east coast guys'. How would it be helping to have a separate bag of sea ducks? The only way you are going to get a 'sea duck limit' is if it is within the 6 duck limit.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Hmm, looks like they increased it this year. Back in the day it was 7, but it had been 4 for a long time.


I don't think raisin is very familiar with federal guidelines. The atlantic and mississippi flyways are 6 duck limits. Nobody is shooting 7 ducks legally on any 'east coast'.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> I don't think raisin is very familiar with federal guidelines. The atlantic and mississippi flyways are 6 duck limits. Nobody is shooting 7 ducks legally on any 'east coast'.


They can in Maine and possibly other states, it is just no more than 4 scoter or 4 eider in the bag, but it can total 7 and then on top of that you can shoot 6 divers/puddlers.

N.C. it is a total of 6 ducks and includes sea ducks and divers/puddlers.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> They can in Maine and possibly other states, it is just no more than 4 scoter or 4 eider in the bag, but it can total 7 and then on top of that you can shoot 6 divers/puddlers.
> 
> N.C. it is a total of 6 ducks and includes sea ducks and divers/puddlers.


Did they change something for this next year?

*Atlantic Flyway* (Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Vermont, Virginia and West Virginia):


*Ducks*: A hunting season is proposed of not more than 60 days between September 25, 2010, and January 30, 2011. The proposed daily bag limit is six and may include no more than four mallards (two hens), three wood ducks, two redheads, two hooded mergansers, two scaup, one black duck, two pintails, one canvasback, one mottled duck, one fulvous whistling duck, and four scoters. The season on harlequin ducks is closed.
Sounds to me that scoters are considered part of the 6 duck limit???


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> Did they change something for this next year?
> 
> *Atlantic Flyway* (Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Vermont, Virginia and West Virginia):
> 
> ...


For Maine. Basically same for New York and Mass. also. For Virginia, your allowed 7 sea ducks but they must be included in your duck bag, so basically your allowed 1 over your 6 if it is a sea duck.
_SEA DUCKS: Within the Sea Duck Hunting Area defined below, hunters may take 7 sea ducks in addition to
the limits on regular ducks (but not more than 4 scoters or 4 eiders)._

Sucks for Maine since back in the day you could shoot your 7 Eiders, now just 4.

For me, I'm happy with not having the Feds or Mi DNR involved with them in Michigan. If they get involved, then you stand a chance at a 4 scoter limit like the coastal states.

Sure for the guy popping 2 sea ducks a day it would be nice to be able to still shoot 6 divers/puddlers, but for the guys going out primarily for sea ducks, they'd take it right to the teeth with your proposed limit.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like Billy-Bad-Ass isn't very familiar with the federal guidelines.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> For Maine
> _SEA DUCKS: Within the Sea Duck Hunting Area defined below, hunters may take 7 sea ducks in addition to
> the limits on regular ducks (but not more than 4 scoters or 4 eiders)._


Learn something new everyday. I am surprised they give one state an exception on a flyway. Seems like every Atlantic state would be pissed.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

D-Fresh said:


> Looks like Billy-Bad-Ass isn't very familiar with the federal guidelines.


I know enough to know the federal guidelines that pertain to our state- which obviously others don't.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> Birds of a feather flock together.... You two were made for one another!
> 
> Ganzer


Ahh, the typical value packed Merganzer post.

Please enlighten the board with the vast amount of Michigan sea duck knowledge you have to contribute. Or are you posting just to hear yourself talk?


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

East coast biologists lobbied (science indicated) to reduce the sea duck limit from 15/day b/c they were getting hammered.

Hard to justify a separate seaduck limit on the great lakes as comparing seaducks on the east coast to great lakes is night and day.

Wanting more to shoot w/o justification, sounds like greed to me.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys, Branta's on vacation............ please don't let this one get outta hand............... just lay off each other for the next week or so.  I'd rather have him spending his time on here posting his duck porn and stories than closing threads.................


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> TADA!!!!! There it is Mr. Arrogance showed up again!!!!! Anytime Caddis, anytime....
> 
> Ganzer


So again, where is the value of your post to the topic of the thread? 

2 posts, neither on topic, both personal attacks.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wavie said:


> Wanting more to shoot w/o justification, sounds like greed to me.




And that greed might ruin it for everyone in the end.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

hopefully more and more seaducks show up and they stay deregulated. The more people risking their lives for trash-meat and wallhangers the better for us landlubbers.

blaze away boys!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> And that greed might ruin it for everyone in the end.


C'mon isn't that the point of most of these threads lately, the gotta killem all greed. God forbid that a few ducks and geese actually survive to propigate into the future.:coolgleam


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

thedude said:


> hopefully more and more seaducks show up and they stay deregulated. The more people risking their lives for trash-meat and wallhangers the better for us landlubbers.
> 
> blaze away boys!


Too bad the season closes before the landlubbers get any shootin', what with the December migration and all......


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> It would be a cluster ****. I highly doubt we hurt the east coast boys hunting.
> 
> Plus we would have to deal with people like you that cant ID a bird until it's in hand.
> 
> ...



***????? this made no sense.

I know a scoter when I see one. Its called I put my time into looking at pics of them. There is nothing that looks like them around here. Now if I can't tell a Jevi pinner from a hen in hand O well its still a pintail.How many of you can tell the difference of them on the wing?

I got a feeling if guys got away from the 2 mile line from shore they would see more of them on the great lakes. I also think there is a good reason you don't see a lot of them on LSC. It comes down to food. There is huge mussels beds on Eire and there not all Zebra mussels either. Also I think Sea Ducks tend to like Deeper waters, and well with LSC having what a 15ft avg depth might not fit what they like.There may or may not be something to that. Would a biologist like to clear that up for us?

*OK ,OFF TOPIC RANT*

There is a way better way to talk about this then turning this into lets see who can come up with the best put down to make ones self look like the baddest mother f***er on MS forums.That is directed at the ones in the this group and if you are offended by that maybe your one the people doing that.

O and sorry for sharing my season with you guys and trying to give some of you hope that there is ducks out there to shoot all season.Sorry for making you think your less of a man because you couldn't get out and hunt and scout like I did. But you know what I was lucky to have that chance to do that this year. So forgive me for enjoying myself this season.I never wanted to emasculate you in any way sorry.Some of you are some of the biggest and whiniest babies I have seen on the net. Now that isn't against you as a person cause I tend to think there is two sides to online user names what you see on the board and what they really are like away from the keyboard.So maybe there is some hope for us as a user group.


So rant off and I feel better. Time for me to start my winter hobbies. Bunny hunting with my dad and friends and ice fishing with my friends.I am done with waterfowl hunting for this year.

Except Branta and his hunt pics looking forward to more of those.

Peace


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thedude said:


> it would be nice living on the east side of the state for hunting and fishing... i admit it. you'd have to be an idiot to drive from where i live all the way over there every stinkin weekend just to kill ducks though. It'd probably still be easier than doing any kind of work to find them around here though.


thedude, your passive aggressiveness is really something to behold.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

overt aggressiveness tends to get people banned and aggressive passiveness is boring - what more can i say?


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> ***????? this made no sense.
> 
> I know a scoter when I see one. Its called I put my time into looking at pics of them. There is nothing that looks like them around here. Now if I can't tell a Jevi pinner from a hen in hand O well its still a pintail.How many of you can tell the difference of them on the wing?
> 
> ...


Well said Rat!!!!! I think this may be your best post all frickin year and i totally agree!! Tired of hearing all the bickering! Bring on Brantas pics, he's draggin his feet!!:lol::lol:


----------

